# SHARED EGG SCHEME



## kechloe (Mar 1, 2005)

HI everyone this my first time at egg sharing went for counselling on the 10th of march .it was helpful, just waiting for af to arrive then i go for first blood tests. me and dp are nervous adout it all but just want to get started,hate all this waiting.would love to talk to anyone who is at the same stage.love kechloe


----------



## birthbaby (Aug 11, 2004)

HI KECHLOE
                IM ON MY 2ND EGG SHARE SCEME BUT IM ON 5TH DAY OF DOWN REGGING SO NOT ON THE SAME CYCLE AS U BUT WANTED TO WISH  U GOOD LUCK AND ALL THE BEST WERE ARE U FROM HUN?
TAKE CARE STAY IN TOUCH WITH YR PROGRESS LOVE NIKKI


----------



## kechloe (Mar 1, 2005)

hi nikki I'm from newcastle, good luck with your treatment hope everything goes well for you.love kechloe


----------



## birthbaby (Aug 11, 2004)

HI KECHLOE
              I DID MY FIRST TWO CYCLES AT THE CENTER FOR LIFE 
I MOVED HERE NEARLY 3YR AGO IM FROM DURHAM
ANYWAYS GOOD LUCK LOVE NIKKI


----------



## kechloe (Mar 1, 2005)

hi all, just an up date phoned the hospital up yesterday and my blood test results have come back fine.just waiting to here from the hospital about a match so i can get started with my treatment. kechloe


----------



## birthbaby (Aug 11, 2004)

hi kechloe
            congrats honey 
im on stimming 4th day already   flying buy 
well all the best hun keep me updated love nikki


----------



## kechloe (Mar 1, 2005)

hi everyone
hope everyone is ok, i had a phone to say that i can have the rest of my tests done.i need to speak to the nurse next week to see if we can have them done at the doctors this  s might save us some money we hope any way.after we have got the test results then we can plan our treatment.and find a match for me hope it does not take to long  the waiting is killing me l.love kechloe


----------



## kechloe (Mar 1, 2005)

hi how is everyone doing, we are off to the hospital in the morning to have the rest of our tests done,feeling very nervous but i know it has to be done,just want to get started.does anyone know how long it takes for the test results  to come back?

love kechloe


----------



## sussexgirl (Apr 7, 2004)

Hi all,

This is my first egg share. I am on the pill and come off on the 7th May. My clinic does short protocols and so will be going for 1st scan on 11th May.

kechloe - it took about 3 weeks for all my blood results to come back.

Good luck to everyone
Chris


----------



## kechloe (Mar 1, 2005)

hi sussexgirl,

good luck with your treatment let us know how you get on. im not happy we went to the hospital to have the tests done and the nurse told us to go and see our GP to see if we can have some  done  there to save some money, but we have been last week and the nurse told us that it would be better for us to have them all done at the hospital where we are having our treatment as they dont do all the tests at the docs. 
we just want to get them all done but going to have wait until next week now kechloe,


----------



## kechloe (Mar 1, 2005)

hi everyone well had some good news today we have been told that we can have the tests done at my doctors we have to go back next week to have them done.feeling very nervous still got some time to go before we get started which its going to be after our holidays in june. hope everyone is doing well with there treatment. kechloe


----------

